# beethoven op. 2 nr. 1



## howlingmadhowie (Mar 26, 2009)

hi everybody. i uploaded the first beethoven piano sonata to youtube a while back and i'm still not sure i like my recording. what do you all think? please excuse the quality of the recordings. at some stage i'll get myself a proper mike and linux-compatible sound card 

here are the movements:

first movement
second movement
third movement
forth movement


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am watching the fourth movement. I believe 
- the tempo fluctuates too much, and doesn't seem on purpose, because in many places it just doesn't make sense.
- you should observe the phrasing more carefully, there's more out there than staccato.
- the lack of dynamics makes it inexpressive and a bit boring.
- the end lacks enthusiasm, where is the ff?


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

It's nice, but


> - the lack of dynamics makes it inexpressive and a bit boring.
> - the end lacks enthusiasm, where is the ff?


I agree with those two points. You just... played the notes from the sheet, basically. I'm not a piano player to critique on your technique, but overall I thought it was good, the technique is not the problem. Put some feeling into it. It's Beethoven!


----------

